# Travelling by coach after ET?



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

After ET on Monday I can catch a coach straight away for 6 hours plus to get home do you think this will be ok? Or shall I wait until the following afternoon? Any advice would be great thank u


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi!  You of course can but I would say have a nice lunch and celebrate a bit - be happy and welcome your embie first


----------

